# Multi-Function Steering Wheel - R/T



## vrbst4 (Jun 24, 2006)

Afternoon,

I just discovered the R/T option on my steering wheel is not working. For those of you who don't know, the R/T button allows me to switch between the radio and CD. Is this something that I can fix myself. :dunno: It was working only a couple of weeks ago.

If it is something I can fix, do you guys how that can be done? I am hoping such a plug is loose or something.

Any assistance would be appreciated. Otherwise, I will have to take it to the dealer and that will be a pain. Thanks.


----------



## sid411 (Nov 24, 2010)

My R/T button isn't working either.. got a 2002 330Ci


----------



## sid411 (Nov 24, 2010)

Just found this thread that says that R/T button does not work if phone is not installed:

https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50732


----------

